# For all the breeders....



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

What made you want to become a breeder?

Just curious....wondering how some of you got started. 


Suzanne


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

suzzyq01 said:


> What made you want to become a breeder?
> 
> Just curious....wondering how some of you got started.
> 
> ...


Although I'm not a bonafide breeder just yet and I am not going the german shepherd route, I consider myself a beginner and wet behind the ears as a siberian husky breeder. I haven't gotten a foundation female yet, but I'm working hard. I eat and sleep siberians.

What makes me want to become a breeder? The number one thing is love for dogs, especially love for siberian huskies. 

Other reasons include:
Wanting to send people off with good and quality puppies, seeing the smiles on their faces
Wanting to improve not just a breed, but the overall quality of dogs 

I could go on and on. My advice for those who want to start the journey to become a reputable breeder is be prepared to work. Money isn't the only thing becoming a breeder costs.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I too want to breed Siberians. I own one now who made me fall in love with the breed. He is amazing. I want to educate people about the breed and would like to only sell them to working home. Not the work Siberians are used to but Therapy work and helper dogs. The breed is so loved but majority of people still just purchase them because they are so beautiful and have those amazing blue eyes. The unfortunately they end up getting rid of them because they didn't realize what they were getting into. I want to help mold the breed into the modern Siberian Husky, not just the sled dog. I also want to make sure they are healthy(OFA/Cerf/DNA). This is something that will not happen for many years, but I am just interested in learning all I can to prepare for the future. 

Everyone started somewhere, it's interesting to hear the different stories.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have always had a scientific interest in genetics and the breeding of animals. I love the research involved in planning breedings, doing the breeding and seeing if my research pays off in the progeny. I have bred cattle, horses, sheep, and rabbits so it wasn't just a dog thing. When I was finally able to get my first GSD it was with the intentions of eventually breeding her, but it was several dogs and 18 years later that I had my first litter. The more involved I became with the breed the more I realized I didn't know, so I waited. I still have the same scientific interest in breeding, but with the GSD it has also become more a goal to preserve what is left of the GSD as a working breed.


----------



## SuperNova (May 1, 2011)

I am no where near a breeder, but I have had 2 litter of pups and it was the most amazing experience!
I wanted to have a litter as I love the breed and wanted to experience raising a litter and homing them with great families! My vet is also a GSD breeder, so I had an excellent mentor!
It sure is hard work though and expensive, but well worth it.
2 litters is quite enough for me and I am getting Nova spayed hopefully within the month as she should be going into heat relatively soon and I want it done before she comes in again.
I love puppies  Here's a pic of Nova and I beleive at the time the pups were 4 weeks old in this pic.
I miss those pups


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

SuperNova said:


> I am no where near a breeder, but I have had 2 litter of pups ...


If you own an intact female dog and she becomes pregnant (whether on purpose or not) and you allow the pregnancy to go to term - you *ARE *a breeder.


----------

